# Best 5.1 speakers and Reciever for my budget



## nietzsche (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello all,

After reading hundreds of reviews and different forums, I finally found something I like very much.
First of all, since this is my first post, I have to say that I am not an audiophile, but I do appreciate good sound quality. I am a student and my budget is not high (600 Euros which is about 800 Dollars), so I have to ask you for some advices about 5.1 speakers and receiver. 

After spending several days on reading different reviews and checking prices, I came to following conclusion:

Speakers (300-350 Euros):

1. Klipsch HD Theater 500
2. Teufel Consono 35 MK2
3. Jamo A 102 HCS-6

Receiver (250-300 Euros):

1. Yamaha RX-V373
2. Onkyo TX-NR414
3. Denon AVR 1513

Speakers and receiver will be used mostly for blue ray movies and PS3 games from time to time (when I am not studying), no music at all. So some crisp and clear sound with good subwoofer is what I need. For the "listening feeling" I am already using my Grundig setup from 1980s and I am more than happy with it.

Any advice is appreciated, as well as compatibility issue with speakers and receiver. Some other recommendations?

Best regards from Vienna!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi there and welcome aboard the Shack!

It looks like you have done your homework and have some great choices in your budget range.

I personally like Klipsch speakers, they are easy to drive and sound very clear. The Onkyo line of receivers have always done well in bench tests compared to other receivers in their price range and is also my choice in your list. I am sure you will get other options for other members and I hope you enjoy the venture into home theater


----------



## nietzsche (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi there,

Cheers for the answer. Klipsch... that is what I meant as well. I wasn't sure about receiver though, but Onkyo seems to have all the features I can need. Now I am sure that I will be fine with this setup for the money. Thank you one more time for your answer and your time.

Best regards.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to HTS! :wave:

Completely agree with Tony - Klipsch speakers are very easy to drive and good quality and the Onkyo AVRs have always bench tested well.


----------



## nietzsche (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks... I have already ordered Klipsch HD 500 speakers and Onkyo Onkyo TX-NR414 reciever.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Given the choices, I really think you made the right call.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

